# Geburtstag von Godi



## Larry Laffer (22 April 2009)

Hallo Godi,
ich habe zwar schon lange nichts mehr von dir gelesen ... nichts-desto-weniger :
:sm20: und Alles Gute und :sm24: und lass es dir gut gehen ...


----------



## crash (22 April 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## HaDi (22 April 2009)

:sm20:

Alles Gute wünscht HaDi


----------



## Kai (22 April 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## Mike369 (22 April 2009)

Lass krachen


----------



## Gerhard K (22 April 2009)

Hey Godi alter Kollege!!!
wünsche dir natürlich auch :sm20:
und nicht zuviel :sm24:
lg gerhard


----------



## dtsclipper (22 April 2009)

Zu diesem Wiegenfeste
wünsche ich das Beste!

griele Füße dtsclipper


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 April 2009)

...alles gute auch von mir...

gruß helmut


----------



## Kieler (23 April 2009)

Etwas spät, aber auch von mir noch alles gute.


----------



## godi (23 April 2009)

Vielen Dank für eure Glückwünsche!



Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Hallo Godi,
> ich habe zwar schon lange nichts mehr von dir gelesen ... nichts-desto-weniger :
> :sm20: und Alles Gute und :sm24: und lass es dir gut gehen ...



Das ich hier nur mehr so selten unterwegs bin hat damit zu tun das ich durch einen Unfall im vorigen Jahr drei mal im Knie operiert worden bin und mich dann die Firma gekündigt hat. Dadurch habe ich mit SPS momentan so gut wie gar nichts zu tun.
Dafür bin ich jetzt fleißig am lernen für die Studienberechtigungsprüfung und ab Herbst werde ich dann mit einem IT Studium beginnen. Vorrausgesetzt ich schaffe die Berechtigungsprüfung. 

godi


----------



## mst (23 April 2009)

auch von mir alles Gute!!


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (23 April 2009)

Nachträglich von mir auch:

Alles gute zum Geburtstag.


Gruß
Timo


----------

